# Natural gas pipe in residential garage



## jar546 (Dec 1, 2009)

1) subject to physical damage

2) I love the choice of incorrect hangars


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

Did someone forget to install the gas pipe until final; or did they change their mind and decided they didn't want electric?

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

1) The bumpers on his SUV are higher than that.   

2) Are you suggesting that copper and steel don't work well with each other?  :shock:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

"With a little additional material above the gas pipe, that would be a great place to store all my fishing rods!" I think theres room below the pipe for a couple tackel boxes too!  

First time I've seen that!


----------



## High Desert (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

C'mon you guys don't get excited, it's just a ballet bar for very short people.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

High Desert - Thanks for the clarification - I thought it was the grab bar for the accessible restroom they are going to put into the garage (without permit) after final inspection passes.


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

H D - That's 'Vertically Challenged', we don't say things like 'short people' anymore!  :roll:  :mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

Sorry JD, I should have known better. For all of the vertically challenged persons out there, please accept my sincerest apology.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

No offense taken...


----------



## Mule (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

What section of the code covers "subject to physical damage"?

Just wondering.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

Mule - for those IAPMO types, UMC 308.1 covers protection against damage... IMC 303.4 also covers this for the I-code types.


----------



## beach (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

Personally, I don't think that gas line would fall under "Protection against damage" per

308.1 because it's not an "Appliance". It doesn't appear to me to be subject to mechanical damage unless you hit it with your car...then the whole wall would be subject to mechanical damage anyway......JMHO.  The hangers, on the other hand.... :roll:


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

Yey for Beach!  It's an iron pipe.  Hit it with a car, go ahead and then go buy a new front end for the car.


----------



## Mule (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

Beach, that's why I posted the question. I am under the same opinion.


----------



## Frank (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

Assuming this is a side wall--It is over a curb so not subject to damage, should also be protected by being behind the wall beside the door.

End wall it is in bumper height range and needs protection.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

The only thing I see wrong with it is possibly the penetration needs sealed as it enters the garage/house wall. As far as the hangers are concerned, there is no requirement to use a listed bracket, unless MSS SP 58 states something of the sort (G2418.2).

By the way, does anyone here have a copy of the MSS SP 58 to reference hangers and supports (Manufacturers Standardization Society of the Valve and Fittings Industry)? It might be interesting to see what it says about supporting gas piping.


----------



## STB (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: Natural gas pipe in residential garage

I was always under the impression that galvanic reaction requires the introduction of some type of electrolyte to take place?.....Am I way off or what?


----------

